
EPA ends clean air policy opposed by fossil fuel interests - ageofwant
https://www.apnews.com/646836ad590c4230b730fc17cfbcb967/EPA-ends-clean-air-policy-opposed-by-fossil-fuel-interests
======
foobarbazetc
Every oil/coal/whatever CEO and their family should be forced to live directly
next to the refinery/plant/whatever.

It’s only fair.

